

Ask HN: Security software for Mac OS X? - rmk

Looks like one of my email accounts has been broken into, and I suspect malware on my laptop... Any suggestions for<p>* how to clean up.
* security software for mac os x?
======
mishmash
I think Norton and VirusBarrier are probably the two most common apps.

If it's really a malware/infection/rootkit and not just someone sniffing your
password or the like, you could always backup and reinstall the OS.

